# Taking frogs on the plane



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I may be going down to florida in a month and was going to pick up some frogs while I was down their. How do people travel with the frogs to ensure they will beable to bring them on the plane as well as limiting the amount of stress on them?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am no expert,but I heard some one say they put them in a tupperware container with lid on and they put it in there briefcase and the frogs made it the whole trip home.


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

Most airlines won't let you bring them on. However, airport security doesn't work for any of the airlines. I have read posts on here about how to hide frogs to get on the plane. Don't do this. If you act suspect you will have more problems. I have walked right thru the metal detector with containers in hand while my carry on went thru x ray, showed the security staff the frogs " I got at a pet shop for my kid" and put them in the carry on and boarded the plane.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I recently traveled on a plane with frogs -- six of them. I put them in a little container in my carry-on (SECURE container; don't put them in something flimsy) and they were fine. The people at the security check never even blinked. I personally think the skeletons of the frogs were too small to register (they were D. reticulatus). If you do get stopped and questioned, tell the truth -- that you're carrying small, exotic, and completely harmless frogs as pets, not illegally smuggled in -- perfectly legit. DON'T mention the word 'poison' -- that'll get their hackles up. Chances are TSA isn't gonna stop you. It helps that your flight most likely isn't leaving the country. 

Good luck,
Ash


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I also recently flew with frogs, and I put them in the bottom of my carry-on in the small clear containers they came in. Like Ash said, TSA didnt even blink an eye. Once you make it through security, the airlines dont do secondary checks, so you will be golden.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I have brought small baby snakes with me on the plane before, similiar to how all of you have brought frogs. However this was probably 5-6 years ago and I know things have changed since then.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> I have brought small baby snakes with me on the plane before, similiar to how all of you have brought frogs. However this was probably 5-6 years ago and I know things have changed since then.


YEAH! Like the movie Snakes on a Plane! :shock:


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yea similar to the movie except mine where baby black racers probably only about 5 inches long and completely harmless. Needless to same they escaped, but not on the plane probably after a few months of having them. They somehow squeezed themselves through a vent that I had no idea how they got through, but I know that snakes can contract their bones to fit in tight places


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how recently did you guys fly with frogs on a plane?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

After NAAC, so little over a month ago.


----------

